# This sickens me



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNREPORTED-...419?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6cbe5643

It's stuff like this that ruins the sport.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

does that really sicken you? do you actually believe people selling bands on ebay is ruining hunting?

yea it's ridiculous and anyone involved on either end of the transaction is a huge tool...but how does it affect you? why would you care?


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

Because the kind of person that would buy a duck band to probably wear on a lanyard is the same tool you have to deal with while hunting.I guess they feel like they have to have a lanyard full of bands to be a real duck hunter because thats what they see on TV.In about every add you see for waterfowl gear some "pro" is wearing his lanyard full of bands.Its all about the bands.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Bands are an exciting part of a hunt, but I think its ridiculous the measures people will go to get a band. I know guys that would pretty much throw someone under the bus for a band. :eyeroll: Whenever we hunt, if you dont know for sure if you shot it then the band goes in for a drawing and may the lucky man win! :beer:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

XFactor said:


> Bands are an exciting part of a hunt, but I think its ridiculous the measures people will go to get a band. I know guys that would pretty much throw someone under the bus for a band. :eyeroll: Whenever we hunt, if you dont know for sure if you shot it then the band goes in for a drawing and may the lucky man win! :beer:


exactly...do the lucky straw deal and whoever gets it congrats. Not really a big deal.

but I don't see the point in getting all worked up over people who think bands are important


----------



## buhlbully (Oct 14, 2009)

Why? All the REALLY good hosts on TV have a lanyard full of bands


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

What bothers me the most about this is that he his trying to sell it basically the same day he shot it. There is no law against selling bands but if the market becomes large enough it could lead to guys hunting with the purpose of getting and selling bands. How is that different than "market hunting" the birds which is illegal. One of the reasons being that hunters should not be profiting from selling wild game. In this case how is making a profit off bands from fresh kills any different than selling the bird or it's parts. Also selling "unreported" somewhat defeats their purpose. The buyer could report the band with false information. It really "cheapens" the whole sport.

FWIW when I see a guy with a lanyard full of bands the only thing I'm impressed with is that he was lucky enough to find a hunting spot that contains a lot of banded birds. Any idiot can shoot banded birds IF they are frequenting your hunting spot.

I'm not even sure where my bands are. I think a couple found a home on my FB decoys.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Do i get the fresh duck with it!!!


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

dakotashooter2 said:


> FWIW when I see a guy with a lanyard full of bands the only thing I'm impressed with is that he was lucky enough to find a hunting spot that contains a lot of banded birds. Any idiot can shoot banded birds IF they are frequenting your hunting spot.


This is not always said to be true, I have 18 bands which isnt a crazy amount and I dont hunt anywhere near a bander. Most of mine are Snow Geese. Some people just get out and get after em.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Bands for me are rare, and something cool that goes along with a hunt. Do I think people with lanyards full are awesome, no.
I know a lot of people are hunting banding areas and they sometimes shoot 12 or more bands a hunt. If it was like that where I am a band would mean nothing at all. 
To sell or buy other people's bands online is lame.


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

> Bands for me are rare, and something cool that goes along with a hunt. Do I think people with lanyards full are awesome, no.
> I know a lot of people are hunting banding areas and they sometimes shoot 12 or more bands a hunt. If it was like that where I am a band would mean nothing at all.
> To sell or buy other people's bands online is lame.


I agree with this statement 100%. Last year me and my buddies killed 150 ducks plus 60 some geese and still don't have one band to show for it. But that's fine with me because there is always that chance that the next flock is the one with a bird that has been banded. It just adds to the thrill. Bands mean something to us and I would never buy/sell a band online. It's just not right.


----------



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

From a biological standpoint who cares who shoots them and who cares if they want to sell them. The whole purpose of banding birds is to understand the flyways and migration. So in my opinion shoot them up it will benefit future birds. Ive got one band in 12 years of hunting and thats deffinetly not the reason why i go out and hunt. Its about the birds and the future of duck hunting


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

What bothers me is the fact that how do you put a price on a band. I wouldn't give you two dollars for it. But I am sure there is some dumb### that will buy it. :eyeroll: That's great that they got a band but I'd rather have the meat from the duck.

DZ


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I buy fake bands off ebay just to mess with my buddies in the field. Its fun.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I dont think people selling bands on Ebay is ruining the sport but I think anyone selling or buying their bands on Ebay are definetly idiots. Bands are fairly rare around me, they are a bonus and its fun to get one, but definetly not the reason to go hunt. Each of my bands are special to me and I would never sell them nor would I pay one penny for a band someone else shot.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

the professor said:


> I buy fake bands off ebay just to mess with my buddies in the field. Its fun.


It would be kidn of fun to screw with your hunting buddies saying you got a couple bands on the hunts they missed.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

this sickens him, but he was the one lookin up bands to buy on ebay......? I guess what im tryin to say is, if it sickens u why look it up?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Actually it came up in my "duck decoy" search. Key in duck or goose decoys as a search and it will have bands listed. The pick of the dead bird caught my eye so I checked it out.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The purpose of bands is for research. Report it shot in one state instead of another and it's destructive data. Target banded birds, and you may get a shorter season. The data will say they are very susceptible to hunting and hunting days need to be reduced. Don't report them and the guys down south may get a month longer season and shoot them beyond sustainability. It's nothing to take lightly.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Plainsman said:



> The purpose of bands is for research. Report it shot in one state instead of another and it's destructive data. Target banded birds, and you may get a shorter season. The data will say they are very susceptible to hunting and hunting days need to be reduced. Don't report them and the guys down south may get a month longer season and shoot them beyond sustainability. It's nothing to take lightly.


Exactly! :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> the professor wrote:I buy fake bands off ebay just to mess with my buddies in the field. Its fun.
> 
> It would be kind of fun to screw with your hunting buddies saying you got a couple bands on the hunts they missed.


I did this once... I did not buy the band off ebay but took it off of one of my GHG decoys. There was 5 of us hunting that day. One group came in and we shot them up. The ones that dropped on my side of the spread I went and retrieved. Then while back in the blind I slipped on the GHG band told one of the guys I did this and wanted him later say something along the lines of "hey this one is banded." Then after awhile we were just milling around my partner in crime chimes out..."what then heck is this shiny thing on the leg". Two of the other guys that were positioned on the other side of the spread come a running over, rip the goose out of his hand and look at the band......you should have seen their face when they saw GHG. It was price less.



> Post by Plainsman » Thu Nov 17, 2011 11:18 am
> The purpose of bands is for research. Report it shot in one state instead of another and it's destructive data. Target banded birds, and you may get a shorter season. The data will say they are very susceptible to hunting and hunting days need to be reduced. Don't report them and the guys down south may get a month longer season and shoot them beyond sustainability. It's nothing to take lightly.


This is a huge issue they were having with neck collars on snow geese. People were targeting the colored neck collars when a flock came in. So they are looking into using white collars only to see if that will reduce the number of neck collars shot in a year. Plus there was reports of people poaching and shooting birds with rifles to just get the neck collar. uke: :shake:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

There is a thought. Researchers could start "banding" 1/2 their birds with informational bands and the other 1/2 with just a blank band. I can't envision the blank bands would have much value or desireability and would screw with the guys that are band hunters...........

Honestly if one buys a band online there is no real assurance it is even real. It would be pretty simple and cheap to make forgeries.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

This whole band infatuation is just ridiculous and is one of the many things that is ruining the experience. I have about 8 bands fron ducks and geese and it was fairly interesting to get the data but nothing earth shattering.I gave all of mine to my kids. Seeing these jerks on tv with lanyards chock full is just silly. Get all camoflaged up and you still look like a damn Christmas tree with 50 shiny bands glinting in the sun. The whole purpose of banding was for information,now with satellite photos.gps etc it is less and less necessary. Hunting should be about fun and enjoyment,not money,prestige,trying to outdo the other guy etc.
Probably the most interesting band report I had was in October I shot a banded drake mallard in Manitoba 15 years ago or so, turns out it was banded near Blackduck,Mn the spring of that same year. Was too young to fly when banded. Flew North,how many of you guys knew that happened?


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

tilley said:


> Probably the most interesting band report I had was in October I shot a banded drake mallard in Manitoba 15 years ago or so, turns out it was banded near Blackduck,Mn the spring of that same year. Was too young to fly when banded. Flew North,how many of you guys knew that happened?


Umm..............I did  I ve seen wood ducks banded too young to fly in Tennessee shot in Northern Indiana same year....my buddy banded geese in June/July in Northern IN and had them shot in Wisconsin and Minnesota that fall (mostly adult males). Etc etc....its pretty common especially in a year like this one with a very wet spring and dry summer. They arent gonna sit on a mud flat all summer.....they are going to go find water and sometimes its to the north.


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

funny that you found it...what may you have been looking for?? obviously looking for a band to buy...you couldnt just "come across" that on ebay...i agree it isnt right....but seems to me that someone may be a little hypocritical!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

sdgoosehunter16 said:


> funny that you found it...what may you have been looking for?? obviously looking for a band to buy...you couldnt just "come across" that on ebay...i agree it isnt right....but seems to me that someone may be a little hypocritical!


Type in "duck decoys" or "goose decoys" on ebay once...then tell somebody they can't just come across bands on ebay. They are all over the decoy auctions on there. :shake:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

sdgoosehunter16 said:


> funny that you found it...what may you have been looking for?? obviously looking for a band to buy...you couldnt just "come across" that on ebay...i agree it isnt right....but seems to me that someone may be a little hypocritical!


Look up 9 posts from this one............................... If you read all my posts you'd also note that I mentioned I have a few bands but I couldn't even tell someone where they are. My only interest in them is the information they provide.


----------



## DuckDefiner (Jul 18, 2011)

My old neighbor who was my duck hunting mentor used to be a guide and he had a ton of bands. His wife wouldnt let him buy any more decoys so he sold an entire lanyard with bands. He got the money he needed to buy the decoys. I personally would never buy bands. When somebody sees you have bands they usually ask the story about it and what kinda cool story would you have? (yah im a badass i bought em on ebay) just pointless i guess.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

DuckDefiner said:


> My old neighbor who was my duck hunting mentor used to be a guide and he had a ton of bands. His wife wouldnt let him buy any more decoys so he sold an entire lanyard with bands. He got the money he needed to buy the decoys. I personally would never buy bands. When somebody sees you have bands they usually ask the story about it and what kinda cool story would you have? (yah im a badass i bought em on ebay) just pointless i guess.


I'm sure if you bought the bands your could think up some really crazy stories for them. Problem solved!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

dakotashooter2 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNREPORTED-...419?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6cbe5643
> 
> It's stuff like this that ruins the sport.


Well I agree with you that it does not help the sport, but i disagree that it is having a big effect on the sport. I do not think shooting bands anymore of a dersire of an everyday hunter than shooting a "mounter" bird. Yes we all would like to shoot a band but we realize that is not the most important part of waterfowl hunting. There are always going to be fanatics that will buy bands on ebay to hope they can be like their idol Jeff Foiles.

Very few of the hunting community is on the internet and I think most people do not know what happened with Jeff Foiles and wonder why no stores carry his calls.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

The bands are probably being auctioned for the "Jeff Foiles Legal Fund"! :lol: But in all honesty, a banded bird here in central Wyoming is kind of a trophy, pretty darn rare. I once chased down a kids first duck here, only to find out it was banded. The kid's face lit up with excitement and made me real glad I chased a wounded duck 200 yards. Another friend of mine, who was there that day, has hunted his entire life and never shot a banded bird. I see no need to be ashamed of displaying a few bands on a lanyard. I do wonder how many guys who ridicule the "band obsession" are hooked on big buck deer antlers? Just trying to add a little perspective here. I suspect a double standard may exist in some cases. 
I also played the trick with the GHG goose band once, good fun.


----------

